# Certified vrs. Registered Therapy Dogs



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

In everyday conversations the terms are often interchangeable but there are some differences.

Most national organizations register their teams but do not certify them. A registered team may or may not have gone through training with a specific organization. The registration of the team in most cases means that the team signed up, paid a testing fee along with submitting an application, and went for an evaluation. If they passed their evaluation (test) with a set minimum score they then were eligible to be registered with that organization.


*From The Delta Society*

Are Pet Partners certified or registered?

Pet Partner teams are registered, not certified. Certification implies that Delta Society has participated in the handler's and the animal's training. Whereas registration requires training and screening, Delta Society does not certify that the team is trained to a certain level. Instead, the team is registered as having met minimum requirements.

Delta Society - Pet Partners Program FAQs



*From Therapy Dog Inc.*

It is a goal of Therapy Dogs Inc. to provide registration, support, and insurance for members who are involved in volunteer animal assisted activities. 
Therapy Dogs Inc.

The membership process involves the handler/dog team passing the handling portion of the test followed by 3 successful supervised visits in the field.



*Therapy Dogs International (TDI)*

-Potential applicants are NOT required to take any Therapy Dog classes. At the present time, TDI does not offer or sanction any Therapy Dog classes.

Registration Requirements
Therapy Dogs International



The above have Certified Evaluators and give Certificates of Completion. They do not *Certify* Therapy Dogs.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I understand what you are saying, however I guess the words mean different things to me.
I choose to use the word "certified" when talking about dogs "registered" with Delta or Therapy Dogs, Inc because it tells me that the trainer and dog had to pass testing in different situations by a person involved with those groups. They have shown they will not bite or act aggressively when doing their job.
Registered by a program just means that you have sent in the proper paperwork and money and your dog is now "registered" in whatever group might be taken off the internet. Hence, the wording I used for the Service Dog groups off the internet, anyone can 'register" their dog with the proper paperwork, photos and money and get a service/therapy dog blanket to go anywhere, while their dog might not be anymore trained than the neighbors loose running dog down the street who bites people.
Anyone can "register" a dog with AKC as long as you have a registered sire and dam of the same breed. You can get a pedigree made by the breeder that shows lots of good bloodlines, but only AKC will give you a "certified" pedigree because they have the actual bloodlines in their system. Have known plenty of folks that bought a high priced dog assuming the pedigree given to them by the breeder was the truth. Until they apply for a "certified" pedigree from AKC and see the breeder was using a bogus made up pedigree.
To me, registered means just that, the dog is registered with something or someone because the proper paperwork is filled out and sent in.
"Certified" means the dog was trained, and had to pass tests to receive their paperwork, or in the case of a "certified" pedigree the dogs truthful background has been studied and entered into a proper database.
Guess its all in the way you want to read the wording. I would rather have a "certified" dog from a well known service dog/therapy dog trainer/corporation as opposed to a "registered" dog with credentials taken from the internet.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I did the TDI test with Rushie. I sent in all the paperwork and got back the stuff, and I am or was registered. To do this, you have to pass a 15 step test, ten of which are the CGC -- not hard; take the dog to the vet and fill out all the vaccinations and do a heartworm test or verification that they are on heartworm meds; I had to answer a questionaire about the dog including that he had never bitten anyone. They provided liability insurance for while I am at an approved site, a list of approved sites and contact information, a newsletter, and some rules and guidelines. I think they made it a point to say I was registered not certified.

While it is more than what a service dog owner needs, it certainly is not onerous, nor is it anything that would ensure that the dog would be bomb proof in any situation.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

thats someting I have to correct people on all the time, " the dogs are not certified, the are registered"&#55357;&#56438;


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> I understand what you are saying, however I guess the words mean different things to me. I choose to use the word "certified" when talking about dogs "registered" with Delta or Therapy Dogs, Inc ...


And that is why I posted what the words mean with three of the largest National Therapy Dog Groups.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It depends on the organization. Some do use "certified".

This is from the website of a local organization I volunteer through with my Golden Retriever for many years(I added the bolding):


"a Chicago-based network of dedicated volunteers and their *certified *therapy dogs offering rehabilitative therapy to people with physical and emotional challenges."

"...provides interactive, animal-assisted therapy programs to a wide variety of populations. Animal-assisted therapy (AAT) is a goal-directed intervention in which a trained, *certified* animal is an integral part of the rehabilitation or treatment process."

" does not train or provide service or facility dogs. We *do not provide obedience training classes or require any special "therapy dog" training*. All of our therapy dogs are companion animals who live with their humans and are trained by them. Our organization requires all canine volunteers to pass a very difficult obedience and temperament test before they can work in our programs. "


"The...therapy dog* certification *process consists of two parts: a practice
session to familiarize you with test procedures and the actual certification test, which follows one week later."


----------

